# 2d-Spiel Licht



## Triton171 (30. Nov 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei, in Java ein kleines 2d Spiel zu programmieren. Ich will jetzt Lichter hinzufügen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich das realisieren soll. Könnt ihr mir da helfen (gerne auch ein Link zu einem Tutorial).
PS: Bei Google habe ich schon ein bisschen gesucht, aber nichts gefunden
LG Triton


----------



## Major_Sauce (30. Nov 2015)

Nabend,

kommtganz darauf an wie du das gemacht hast und wie die Ansicht ist.
Sidescroller wird ein bisschen schwieriger als isometrisch.
Am einfachsten wäre es wohl, einen Gelben (Oder weißen) Shader drüber zu legen. Kommt aber ganz drauf an ob du eine Engine benutz oder nicht, welche Ansicht das Spiel hat ect.

mfg Major


----------



## Triton171 (30. Nov 2015)

Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort 
Das Spiel ist ein Sidescroller und ich benutze keine Engine.
Meinst du mit dem Shader drüberlegen, dass man eine durchscheinende gelbe Textur hat und die dann vor das Spiel zeichnet? Sieht das dann auch realistisch aus?
LG Triton


----------



## Major_Sauce (30. Nov 2015)

Nabend, 

"realistisch" wird ein Sidescroller sowieso nicht aussehen 
Kommt nun drauf an ob du denn auch Schatten und so ein Gedöns haben willst.
Wenn ja, dann wird das kompliziert. Wenn nein, kannst du dir einfach ne lightmap oder ähnliches basteln.
Bei einer Lightmap wäre es interessant ob du eine feste Welt hast, oder ob diese generiert wird.

mfg Major


----------



## Triton171 (30. Nov 2015)

Ne, Schatten brauche ich nicht. Das Licht sollte nur nicht durch Wände hindurchgehen. Die Level werden zwar nicht generiert, es gibt aber einen Leveleditor, der dann auch für alle nutzbar sein soll.
LG Triton


----------



## Major_Sauce (30. Nov 2015)

Naja, wenns schon nen editor gibt, mach einfach ne möglichkeit orte zu definieren wo licht hinkommt. Über alles andere legst du dann eine graue maske, fertig


----------

